# Chopper des Roboingeneurs



## Freakwave (31. Mai 2009)

Das Thema wurde von mir geändert, da ich einen gefunden habe der mir das baut von seinen Mats und Gold aus und ich einen fertigen kaufen kann.

Was würdet ihr an Trinkgeld für den bau geben, bzw. wieviel verlangt ihr dafür, damit ich einen Richtwert habe. Er meint mindestens 400g trinkgeld für den bau.

lg

FW


----------



## DLo (1. Juni 2009)

also ich würd mindestens 500g verlangen weil man;
 a) sau teuer skillen muss
und 
 b) Ruf für ne Fraktion farmt, bei der es ausser dem Rezept nix gibt


mfg
DLo


----------



## Gfiti (1. Juni 2009)

Einem Kumpel von mir hat das einer für 50g Trinkgold gemacht. ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen bauen "dürfen", aber Trinkgeld ist bei mir freiwillig. Egal für was. D.h. ich würd den Chopper auch gratis bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakwave (2. Juni 2009)

Denkt ihr das der Chopper in Zukunft billiger werden wird, weil einige oder alle Teile die man vom Ingi Zubehör Typen in K3 kaufen musste jetzt auch in Ulduar droppen und nicht bop sind?

lg

FW


----------



## Sir Wagi (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mittlerweile meine halbe Gilde mit Choppern versorgt, nehme kein TG ...

Für "fremde" is TG freiwillig ... Solange ich noch nicht 465/465 hab *lol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ektomorph (2. Juni 2009)

Denke nicht, dass der zukünftig billiger wird... Obwohl es gewisse farmen können werden sie wohl noch daran denken, was es vorhin mal gekostet hat und dann entsprechend zu dem Preis handeln. Klingt komisch, ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TG btw ist freiwillig... ich bastel den auch, wenns mal nichts gibt (hmm vielleicht bin ich doch einfach zu nett...)

So far,
Ekto


----------



## MadMat (8. Juni 2009)

Moin.

ein Chopper ist das Selbe wie alles andere. Nur wird es grösser zur Schau gestellt, weil man ihn nunmal sieht.

Fakt ist: es kostet allein an NPC-Mats ne Menge Gold, die muss derjenige aufbringen, der das Teil haben will. Glaube dagegen ist das selbstgefarmte Zeug
Kleinkram.

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, warum wegen Ruf geheult wird. Das Ding gibs in der "Low-Ruf-Fraktion". Ich nenn die man so, weil man
schon ab Level 70 den Ruf dafür automatisch bekommt. Ausserdem in vielen Instanzen (wenn man keinen Wappenrock trägt).
Das ist so ziemlich der erste Ruf, den man voll bekommt. (Ohne gross was zu tun, es sei denn, man lässt sich nur ziehen und spielt nicht)

An sonsten ist Ingi ein genauso (nerviger) Job wie fast jeder andere. In Sachen Schmied und Juwel kommts mir nicht anders vor, Leder ein wenig, 
aber nur ein wenig einfacher. Schneider geht so. Dennoch kostet Skillen IMMER, egal welcher Beruf.

Im Übrigen: ich muss auch bei min 2 oder 3 Fraktionen Ruf farmen, um Rezepte zu bekommen. Ausserdem MÜSSEN (?) Juwelis für Drachenaugen (Täglichquest)
Rezepte kaufen, die sie selber nicht benötigen. Das AUge könnte man auch für viel Gold verkaufen.

Waren nur Beispiele, also weit nicht. Wer gut Gold mit seinem Beruf mach hat Glück, Geschick und dem gönnt man es.

Grüße


----------



## FlaCxStaRr (17. Juni 2009)

Naja würds auch auf freiwilliger TG Basis anbieten, aber ich kann mir nicht mal die Mats dafür selber leisten, ich finde der Betrag für die Mats ist echt hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farme der Zeit für die letzte Adligenkarte und das tue ich mit Champion, Recken und Hodirs Daylies. Ab und zu farme ich noch Saroniterz und erstelle täglich meinen Titanstahlbarren.

Bin einfach ein PvP ausgelegter Spieler und habs nicht so mit farmen und twinken.


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. Juni 2009)

Obwohl ich wie schon neulich geschrieben kein TG verlange, hab ich von ´nem Kumpel 400g bekommen ... Er bestand drauf ... Das war mal nice, Ingi ftw ^^ ...


----------



## oldesloer (26. Juni 2009)

Bei mir gibts den auch gegen freiwilliges TG. Meinen ersten ( da konnte ich den noch nicht selber) habe ich mit 500 Gold TG vergütet, was mir zur anfangszeit eigentlich recht ok vorkam. Jetzt da ich ihn selber herstellen kann siehts anders aus.Die Mats sind nur leider etwas überteuert. Im AH bei uns kostet der chopper so ab 16k Gold.Das teuerste war bisher 21k was ich gesehen hatte.


----------

